# help with ammonia test kit



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me how many drops of the ammonia regeant go into the test tube with the tank water sample? I am using the nutrafin test x70 nh3/nh4. i lost the instruction booklet and i cant remember how many drops. i have searched the web but no luck.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Hopefully this will help:
http://uk.hagen.com/File/562a7af0-2c27-41fb-8092-1a14a0b3f302

Online version of the instructions.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

jobber said:


> Hopefully this will help:
> http://uk.hagen.com/File/562a7af0-2c27-41fb-8092-1a14a0b3f302
> 
> Online version of the instructions.


YES! someone beat John with a link! hahaha congrats Ming, I now crown you linkmaster.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice link!

Welcome to BCA! Nice to see another enthusiast from Maple Ridge.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help and welcome messages. This is the product i have. http://uk.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits/A7820 would the drops be the same count. basically all i need to know is how many drops to use in the tube.
thanks again


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it is the same kit. Directions:

1) Take a sample of the water to be tested with the pipette and use it to fill a clean test tube to
the 5 mL line.
2) Add 7 drops of Reagent #1 into the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and shake
well to mix. ATTENTION! ALWAYS USE THE CAP. AVOID SKIN CONTACT.
3) Add 7 drops of Reagent #2 into the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and shake
well to mix.
4) Add 7 drops of Reagent #3* into the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and
shake well to mix.
5) Wait 20 minutes for colour to develop and match the test colour to the closest colour on the
chart. For best results, hold the test tube flat against the paper and read with a light source
behind you.
6) After use, rinse the tube with fresh tap water to ensure it is clean for next use.
*IT IS VERY IMPORTANT



monkE said:


> YES! someone beat John with a link! hahaha congrats Ming, I now crown you linkmaster.


*Ban*master is more fitting anyway


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

HOW DOES THE TEST WORK?
1) Take a sample of the water to be tested with the pipette and use it to fill a clean test tube to
the 5 mL line.
2) Add 7 drops of Reagent #1 into the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and shake
well to mix. ATTENTION! ALWAYS USE THE CAP. AVOID SKIN CONTACT.
3) Add 7 drops of Reagent #2 into the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and shake
well to mix.
4) Add 7 drops of Reagent #3* into the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and
shake well to mix.
5) Wait 20 minutes for colour to develop and match the test colour to the closest colour on the
chart. For best results, hold the test tube flat against the paper and read with a light source
behind you.
6) After use, rinse the tube with fresh tap water to ensure it is clean for next use.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Yes it is the same kit. Directions:
> 
> 1) Take a sample of the water to be tested with the pipette and use it to fill a clean test tube to
> the 5 mL line.
> ...


You stole my post...


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

my kit only comes with one regeant NH3. i used the 7 drops and it came up clear so i am good.


Immus21 said:


> You stole my post...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh you have the "70 test" kit. In the link to your kit you will find the link to the instructions located under where it says "where to buy". Here is the link for your instructions: http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/55f0bcb0-7d6e-4da3-8adc-e8869e7a3045

Here are the instructions for yours....it's only 6 drops:

1) Take a sample of the water to be tested with the pipette. Use it to fill a clean test tube to the
5 mL line.
2) Add 6 drops of reagent into the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and shake
well to mix. Attention! Always use the cap. Avoid skin contact.
3) Immediately match the test colour to the closest colour on the chart. For best results, hold
the test tube flat against the paper and read with a light source behind you.
4) After use, rinse the test tube with fresh tap water to ensure it is clean for next


----------

